# Beveled and angled joints- help please!



## Sappy (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I am new to woodworking and this site. I'm sure this question has been answered before, but I'm not sure I know the right terminology to be able to find it.

I would like to build a serving tray with the sides tilted out about thirty degrees and beveled so that the ends are flat (common tray design). What formula do you use to find the correct angles for your cuts and bevels to form a right angle joint? I was able to get something close by playing around with cuts, but I'd like to know how to solve it exactly. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

When you say "ends are flat" do you mean that the top edge of the side is parallel to the tray bottom? If so, the sum of the angles on the top and bottom edge must be 90 degrees. So if you cut the bottom edge at 45 degrees, the top would have to be cut 45 degrees in the opposite direction for the edge to be horizontal. If the sides were angled 30 degrees, the cut angle for the top would be 60 degrees.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

I just saw a TommyMac episode where he showed how to do this exact thing. Not sure if it is online or not.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like you're talking about a *compound miter* cut. Here's a page with built in angle calculators. Enjoy.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If in doubt - make a model from cardboard to the size and shape you want - take it apart and you will have your sizes. Then make this in mdf. Use a plane to make or shape the angles.

There are easier ways but the exercise will teach you more than you think.


----------



## Sappy (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for replying everyone! BTimmons for the win!


----------

